# dead cougar found in Dickinson County



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

*DNR seeks information on dead cougar found in Dickinson County*
Michigan Department of Natural Resources conservation officers are seeking information on a dead cougar found approximately 4 miles north of Iron Mountain in Dickinson County. The male cougar was discovered by conservation officers around 11 a.m. today, Feb. 1, near the intersection of Johnson Road and County Road 607 in Breitung Township.

Anyone with information regarding the incident is asked to call 1st Lt. Pete Wright at the Marquette Customer Service Center at 906-228-6561, ext. 3028 during normal business hours, or the 24-hour DNR Report All Poaching (RAP) Line at 800-292-7800.

Information may be left anonymously.

Michigan conservation officers are fully commissioned state peace officers who provide natural resources protection, ensure recreational safety and protect citizens by providing general law enforcement duties and lifesaving operations in the communities they serve. Learn more about Michigan conservation officers at www.michigan.gov/conservationofficers.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Probably starved to death ( No deer left ). More likely died of lead poisoning.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like someone forgot the second S.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

It states that the dnr is asking for information on the incident but it doesn't say what the incident is. Was it shot or hit by a car?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It says near a intersection, so it might have been hit.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> It says near a intersection, so it might have been hit.


My thoughts also maybe they want someone to fess up .


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

That would tend to freak ya out. Just driving along and a friggen cougar jumps out in front of you. I don't think I would get out and try and find it at night unarmed.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> That would tend to freak ya out. Just driving along and a friggen cougar jumps out in front of you. I don't think I would get out and try and find it at night unarmed.


Especially after the 5th of Jack was consumed.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Especially after the 5th of Jack was consumed.


Nobody would believe you anyway , cougar ya right. LOL


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I would have at least got the tail to hang on my Antena.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> Probably starved to death ( No deer left ). More likely died of lead poisoning.


From the flint water all the way up there


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Just read this in the news. It said that it was frozen solid. They think somebody dumped it after it sitting in the freezer. They could not even tell how it died.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

GOOD, It really sucks the mdnr won't admit anything about wolves in the lower and the cougars that don't exist in michigan


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

GOOD...............


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Frozen solid. Interesting. Can't tell how it died. Interesting. Quite an incident indeed.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

They probably mistook it for a wolf, either that or some guys from Bay City happened to be in the area.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

june bugger said:


> GOOD, It really sucks the mdnr won't admit anything about wolves in the lower and the cougars that don't exist in michigan


The DNR confirmed cougars in the UP when they got physical evidence. If you have evidence of cougars in the LP, why haven't you presented to the DNR ?

L & O


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> They probably mistook it for a wolf, either that or some guys from Bay City happened to be in the area.


Munger, Bay Cityites have more sense.


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> That would tend to freak ya out. Just driving along and a friggen cougar jumps out in front of you. I don't think I would get out and try and find it at night unarmed.


I don't mind couagars jump in in front of me but yet at 30 in still a young buck for prey!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

pikestalker said:


> . ....
> It said that it was frozen solid. They think somebody dumped it after it sitting in the freezer.
> ..........


Someone would take an illegal cougar out of their freezer and drop it near an intersection ? 

L & O


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> They probably mistook it for a wolf, either that or some guys from Bay City happened to be in the area.


With no ice in the bay I find this highly probable


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> It says near a intersection, so it might have been hit.


You better check your cousins front bumper!!! Lol


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Someone would take an illegal cougar out of their freezer and drop it near an intersection ?
> 
> L & O


They're investigating all the dentists in the UP.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

2508speed said:


> Munger, Bay Cityites have more sense.


I don't think so.
http://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/index.ssf/2014/03/bay_city_man_who_killed_cougar.html


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Saying dentists in the UP would imply that there is more than one. So that's highly unlikely


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

bheary said:


> Saying dentists in the UP would imply that there is more than one. So that's highly unlikely


lol


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I don't think so.
> http://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/index.ssf/2014/03/bay_city_man_who_killed_cougar.html


Guys were from Munger, a big suburb of Bay City. In Bay County. Like calling Ann Arbor is Detroit! Fighting words. lol


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

DirtySteve said:


> It states that the dnr is asking for information on the incident but it doesn't say what the incident is. Was it shot or hit by a car?


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe hit by a sled.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Are they going to do an autopsy, cut it open and find out how many people it ate?


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

2508speed said:


> Munger, Bay Cityites have more sense.


Easy lol
I'm convinced it's the other way around on 99.9% of things

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

2508speed said:


> Guys were from Munger, a big suburb of Bay City. In Bay County. Like calling Ann Arbor is Detroit! Fighting words. lol


Didn't see Munger in any of the story lol. Give us a chance lol

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One less to deal with...................


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like it was caught in a snare, which is legal starting Jan 1st. It was likely an 'incidental' catch, still supposed to be reported.

http://uppermichiganssource.com/news/local/dnr-dead-cougar-caught-in-snare


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

sourdough44 said:


> Looks like it was caught in a snare, which is legal starting Jan 1st. It was likely an 'incidental' catch, still supposed to be reported.
> http://uppermichiganssource.com/news/local/dnr-dead-cougar-caught-in-snare


YES "incidental" catches do happen............. AND will keep happening!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Imagine the trapper`s reaction to finding that in his snare. Especially if it was an accident. Probably gave calling the DNR a thought then realized the $%!t storm that he would be in and decided against it.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolverick said:


> Imagine the trapper`s reaction to finding that in his snare. Especially if it was an accident. Probably gave calling the DNR a thought then realized the $%!t storm that he would be in and decided against it.


For sure .They say ignorance is no excuse but these days it can bite you big time .


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

But why dump it near a intersection for the world to see ?
There are plenty of back roads and places. It's almost as if they were sending a message.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Could be .


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I do remember hearing a few years ago, there was a pair of wolves hanging on the Sturgen River camp ground sign. My guess is that they committed suicide.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Somebody does not like apex predators, that would include about 98% of the Yoopers , I think that the DNR will have fun with this one.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Josh R said:


> I'm thinking I'm done here. If you guys want snares not non lethal cable restraints back into the hunting try and get it back into the rules. I'm a hunter and fisherman, I'm all for anything that helps us outdoorsmen keep the heritage alive. Daily we get our butts kicked by the non hunters and peta.
> If ya wanna kill our hunting dog because accidents(mistakes), like you stated, no sweat off my back for my purchase. I guess it's my fault i should've known better.
> I'll state it one more time, I have searched out and allowed trappers on my land, never seen one do illegal trapping. Go to the bird dig forum and ask this simple question. Do you think snaring should be legal?
> 
> Pheasants and Walleyes


You want more birds to hunt?

I got miles of dike by my house with great cover, many have raised birds...when the snow melts you wanna go look at all the bones and feathers ...


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Corey K said:


> You want more birds to hunt?
> 
> I got miles of dike by my house with great cover, many have raised birds...when the snow melts you wanna go look at all the bones and feathers ...


Try catching a grey or red with a "legal snare"....


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Corey K said:


> You want more birds to hunt?
> 
> I got miles of dike by my house with great cover, many have raised birds...when the snow melts you wanna go look at all the bones and feathers ...


Got plenty! I may tho at some point! 

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry for side tracking!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Any new information on how the cougar died?


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Nothing new. It was killed in an illegally set snare.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Wolverick said:


> Nothing new. It was killed in an illegally set snare.


I don't think the DNR has said it was illegally set. Here is the quote....

I'm confident that at some point we will be able to identify the person who snared the cougar and then begin to make the determination as to whether it was simply an incidental catch or directly targeted and poached," Wright said.

If you are trying to take the angle that article said snare and not cable restraint I think you are just being too anal. A cable restraint is still a snare by definition. It is supposed to be a non lethal snare for many animals but it is still a snare. Most people call a "cable restraint" a snare.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I don`t think anyone said a cable restraint is not a snare, it is a type of snare. The conclusion that is was illegally set is based on the fact the cat was killed by the snare and not shot. It is possible that an improperly set restraint could have hung the cat and resulted in it`s death. I`m not up on all the regs since I would not bother with a restraining snare due to the fact that many animals slip out of them.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Wolverick said:


> I don`t think anyone said a cable restraint is not a snare, it is a type of snare. The conclusion that is was illegally set is based on the fact the cat was killed by the snare and not shot. It is possible that an improperly set restraint could have hung the cat and resulted in it`s death. I`m not up on all the regs since I would not bother with a restraining snare due to the fact that many animals slip out of them.



A quick Google search of cougars and cable restraints brings up alot of articles where cougars expired cable retraints.


----------



## swampblind3511 (Oct 29, 2013)

what a horrible thread bring back the thread ratings


----------

